# Lives will be lost due to GYB new policies



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

In total shock about the new pricing policies of the Galveston Yacht Basin. I tow my boat there at least a dozen times during flounder season due to unsafe weather conditions to run from the causeway area to Pelican Island bridge. 

The Yacht Basin was my safe haven in which to launch and stay safe while fishing in protected waters.

Fishermen will now take unnecessary risks as they launch from the Texas City Dike or from the causeway at Galveston Bait and Tackle in order to get to their honey holes located in the Galveston Ship channel area.

A horrible, deplorable business decision.


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

Totally agree. Every year hookspit junior anglers association has a flounder tournament and us highschool kids would launch our skiffs or welded boats there since it is mostly protected in the channel (minus large wakes) and fish with a partner from our highschool fishing team. Hopefully they will cut back on some new restrictions that are going to be taking place. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

fishingjordan said:


> Totally agree. Every year hookspit junior anglers association has a flounder tournament and us highschool kids would launch our skiffs or welded boats there since it is mostly protected in the channel (minus large wakes) and fish with a partner from our highschool fishing team. Hopefully they will cut back on some new restrictions that are going to be taking place.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Thank you for your reply. You have highlighted my upmost concern. Please stay safe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Fishermen get punished. No more bait camps on the Texas City Dike. No more wonderful fishing pier at the end of the Texas City Dike. It's been eight years since Ike and the the fishing area on 61st street hopefully will be soon completed. Now the Galveston Yacht Basin punishes us even more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

I liked using the yacht basin vs the dike. Didn't have to deal with the water rushing in/out. Truck was safer in parking lot. Better restroom for the wife. I don't know the owner but he can make whatever decisions he wants. Kind of a stretch to blame him for possible future boating deaths because he isn't keeping his ramp open to the public to protect them from their own stupidity. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

chickenboy said:


> A horrible, deplorable business decision.


Just because you don't like it doesn't make it a bad business decision. Probably a good business decision or he wouldn't have made it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

It's a great opportunity for someone with some property to build a boat ramp and make a killing charging a fair price.


----------



## Rods&Cones (Jun 23, 2016)

I've seen small aluminum boats in the channel and no way will they be able to cross the big bay if the winds are pounding like CB stated. They'll have to be choosy on the days now.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

bmc4041 said:


> Just because you don't like it doesn't make it a bad business decision. Probably a good business decision or he wouldn't have made it


Exactly. If they just wanted to sell out for $1,000,000,000 to someone that wanted to put in restaurants there and shut down the entire marina it would tick a lot of people off but I'm pretty sure it would be a good business decision, lol. It's their property and they can do what they want with it.

Their "A" customers are those that keep their boats there. Maybe it was getting too chaotic by having it open to the general public?

The $1,500 was probably geared towards guides where they break even on 75 launches.

Definitely isn't very cost effective for the average fisherman but it is what it is and you just have to adapt to the change like changes in the weather.

My understanding is if you are a Texas A&M Galveston graduate, you can launch your boat at the campus as long as you are the owner and operator. Might help out a few folks.

http://www.tamug.edu/VesselOperationsOffice/Documents/BoatRampUseProceedures.pdf


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Free market capitalism... Errbody loves it until their favorite boat ramp is affected by it


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a solution to the problem. I would guess the land where Seawolf park is located is public land. Even if private what about a ramp there? All along that shoreline would be ample room. Someone could start a go-fund-me account where fishermen could donate funds in conjunction with a government agency to have a ramp and a nice fish cleaning building built. Sorry I am not leading it but it is a possible solution rather than just complaining. $20 was an awful lot to launch a boat anyway.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

southpaw said:


> Free market capitalism... Errbody loves it until their favorite boat ramp is affected by it


Agreed...Part of the journey is to improvise, overcome, & adapt to any given situation.


----------



## Right_Hook (Sep 12, 2015)

2 obvious choices here:

1). Pay the fee.
2). Buy a bigger boat

I don't like the GYB boat ramp excessive fee either. But, it's their soap..


----------



## gary.curlin (Apr 11, 2015)

Just go down the seawall till you get to the jetties and launch at one of those bait camps. That's what we did ladt time I fished the jetties. 
Oh yea, that was a loooong time ago.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

gary.curlin said:


> Just go down the seawall till you get to the jetties and launch at one of those bait camps. That's what we did ladt time I fished the jetties.
> Oh yea, that was a loooong time ago.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Wasn't the name of one of the bait camps there called Waddell's?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Right_Hook said:


> 2 obvious choices here:
> 
> 1). Pay the fee.
> 2). Buy a bigger boat
> ...


3rd choice buy GYB


----------



## gary.curlin (Apr 11, 2015)

I can't remember. Some other old fart will know.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## HotSauce (Jul 11, 2013)

Lives will be lost due to *conditions*, not the GYB.

It's business...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Idgaf really. Place wasnt that great.


----------



## Right_Hook (Sep 12, 2015)

You could also enroll at TAMUG and use the ramp on campus.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Besides people should use their intelligence anyway. If they have a small boat made for the river etc.. then they shouldnt cross the bay. Not worth the risk.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Right_Hook said:


> You could also enroll at TAMUG and use the ramp on campus.


If you're wearing the badge nobody say's anything! :biggrin:

I agree though...it is horrible that the Galveston Yacht Basin will be responsible for so much loss of life due to folks that dont have access to a weather station and blindly venture out to do what is their God given right to do!

Somebody needs to be held accountable and should pay!

Gawd I miss the old days boys. You left the dock sans cell phones or any other communicable device and didn't come back for days. Had to try to keep all the fish you caught alive cause we didn't have ice.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Harbormaster said:


> I agree though...it is horrible that the *Galveston Yacht Basin will be responsible for so much loss of life due to folks that dont have access to a weather station and blindly venture out to do what is their God given right to do!*
> 
> Somebody needs to be held accountable and should pay!


That's a bizarre statement there. 
Think of this scenario. Your brother used to launch at GYB on a monthly basis (let say once a month). Now he does not want to pay $1500 for 10-12 launches. He goes to TCD and launch there. God forbid, he gets into a big accident and expires. You will file a lawsuit against GYB for your brother's death because GYB changed their policy of their property?
One thing in USA is even more bizarre is "anyone can sue everyone" but which lawyer will take the case?


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Lexy1 said:


> That's a bizarre statement there.
> 
> Think of this scenario. Your brother used to launch at GYB on a monthly basis (let say once a month). Now he does not want to pay $1500 for 10-12 launches. He goes to TCD and launch there. God forbid, he gets into a big accident and expires. You will file a lawsuit against GYB for your brother's death because GYB changed their policy of their property?
> 
> One thing in USA is even more bizarre is "anyone can sue everyone" but which lawyer will take the case?


You're missing his dripping sarcasm.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Some people need a sign...

Here's your sign

:sarcasm1


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I get what chickenboy is saying (minus the loss of life). It sucks that just because you can, you do. I'm all for someone making as much money as they can, but in this scenario there are no other close ramps. So the GYB could be fairer on this (however I understand they may not want a full parking lot to mess with - they can make the same or more money with less customers). 

I just feel like that place started going downhill owner and mgmt-wise when it changed hands. You won't find me there anymore anyways, even if it didn't go private (or membership).

tpool 
(T-BONE)


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Karma will bite them in the end just wait,


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I honestly don't know the area well enough to know what real estate may be available, but hopefully supply and demand will help in the future. The demand for a launch seems to be there.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Talk to TPWD*

Get a partnership to build a new ramp at Seawolf -- GYB did this due to liability from public theft/accidents on their property.

A good three ramp system and parking will run couple mil -- but with matching SFRF its doable --

Get outta the box


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Build it and they will come. Capitalism will fix it in the end if and only if Govt can stay out of the way.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Tourism becomes a weekend only deal more or less starting with school. When bait camp in yacht basin was owned privately they did not do a lot of business from late Oct to March or April depending on fog and weather. Owning a business on island is not as easy as you would think. Ramp business dropped a lot as well starting Labor Day. Even when GYB had a waiting list I bet number of people in marina on weekends was down 50 -75% and during week usually more. Insurance is not as cheap as it used to be as well. They were crazy busy in summer which I suspect made the down time worthwhile..


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

bmc4041 said:


> Just because you don't like it doesn't make it a bad business decision. Probably a good business decision or he wouldn't have made it
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Exactly this

Why is it GYB responsiblity to keep others safe?


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

I want my 1/2 dozen boat ramps on east beach at the base of the south jetty back. now that was the bomb. Not sure wht happened there. been a while shows my age.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

in reference to the GYB, when you have so much money it doesn't matter why fool around with the small stuff. Too much liability and not enough denaro.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Right_Hook said:


> You could also enroll at TAMUG and use the ramp on campus.


Had the same thought many, many times. Heck, I can be a professional student, dragging on 3 hours per semester.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

TranTheMan said:


> Had the same thought many, many times. Heck, I can be a professional student, dragging on 3 hours per semester.


Professional student with 3hr/semester will hit U more than $1500 a year for sure. 
Not sure if it's a good business decision there. Lol.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Here is yalls chance..... The GYB is for sale. Asking 30 million but with no revenue I bet they will settle for about 10 or so.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

New ramp coming soon. 

Chickenboys 


Free pack of plastics with each launch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

CAPSIZED said:


> Here is yalls chance..... The GYB is for sale. Asking 30 million but with no revenue I bet they will settle for about 10 or so.


I heard this yesterday.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

No revenue? It will be 90% discount for sure ...
It's like "buying a dead horse".


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

CAPSIZED said:


> Here is yalls chance..... The GYB is for sale. Asking 30 million but with no revenue I bet they will settle for about 10 or so.


Shoot! Let me check my wallet.... Nope, a little short. Maybe on Monday when I pick up my paycheck. :rotfl:


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

only question i have is that anyone who take fishing over their safety then the location of the ramp is the least of the issues. If you can't safely launch and travel and area then don't go.

Being mad at GYB for a rate increase is like being mad at someone right next door who has a private launch. supply, demand and ownership should be entitled to drive our market.

i own a lot of chickenboys . . . . so take it easy on me when yall read this!


----------



## jtcallahan88 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm all for public access to safe ramps. But pinning future deaths on a privately owned entity making a business decision seems to be a bit much to me...

Find another ramp and be as safe as possible.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Ok ok maybe my title of this thread was a little much to say the least and maybe I overreacted. The GYB decision affected me greatly. Already I have adjusted and I don't need them after all. I have now taking up crocheting and will be posting baby blankets for sale soon. NOT! GYB can kiss my arse!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't saltwater fish a lot, but really enjoying going to the jetties for big trout with a guide the last two summers with my son.
Last years trip was a night trip with Captain Will Wimmer, terrific guide and fisherman, and before that with Captain Mike Flores during the morning. 
We caught nice big ole trout with both guides, they knew how get big trout out of those rocks.

The day trip opened my eyes to just how popular the jetties are these days as it had a been a few years before the trip with Captain Flores.
I have also read concerns here about how crowded it would get when good fishing was to be had.
Mostly I noticed that it seemed there was about an 80/20 mix of guides to recreation boats.
Maybe a higher ration than that.
I guess all of those guides launch out of GYB and stick together pretty well to do what they can to control traffic at the jetties.
I bet this cuts down on week end guides and recreational boats fishing the jetties considerably, as the other launches I know of are a lot longer run to jetty fish from.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

It'll end my trips down there. Really didn't go that much to start with, but I did enjoy at least a couple launches a year out of the GYB. 

I am not confident/stupid enough to launch my little 16' Alumacraft from the TCD or causeway to go chase flounder. I don't blame GYB though, their property, their rights.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

chickenboy said:


> Ok ok maybe my title of this thread was a little much to say the least and maybe I overreacted. The GYB decision affected me greatly. Already I have adjusted and I don't need them after all. I have now taking up crocheting and will be posting baby blankets for sale soon. NOT! GYB can kiss my arse!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2. When they do that, they can do mine too! Yes, they own it, but talk about 1000+ of loyalty customers!!!


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

chickenboy said:


> Ok ok maybe my title of this thread was a little much to say the least and maybe I overreacted. The GYB decision affected me greatly. Already I have adjusted and I don't need them after all. I have now taking up crocheting and will be posting baby blankets for sale soon. NOT! GYB can kiss my arse!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Taste like chicken...probably


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

This may have been mentioned already but does anyone know when their new policy takes affect?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn775 (Jul 26, 2012)

fishingjordan said:


> This may have been mentioned already but does anyone know when their new policy takes affect?
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I think it started Oct. 1.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

CB Can you get those blankets in other colors than maroon and white?


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

shadslinger said:


> I don't saltwater fish a lot, but really enjoying going to the jetties for big trout with a guide the last two summers with my son.
> Last years trip was a night trip with Captain Will Wimmer, terrific guide and fisherman, and before that with Captain Mike Flores during the morning.
> We caught nice big ole trout with both guides, they knew how get big trout out of those rocks.
> 
> ...


I have fished the jetties a lot and never launched from GYB. We always launched from the Texas City Dike. A very good option.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

has anyone been around GYB , and see what the changes have done, I bet its a ghost town.


----------



## LureJunky (Jan 21, 2016)

I called them to ask if they let retired disabled veterans use the ramp. They said no and the charge would be $1500 a year.
I will call them every day or week and ask the same question. After they get enough phone calls about Vets needing access or if they feel ashamed enough by not letting our vets at least use their silly ramp maybe they will change their minds. I don't know if it will work but i will try.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

LureJunky said:


> I called them to ask if they let retired disabled veterans use the ramp. They said no and the charge would be $1500 a year.
> I will call them every day or week and ask the same question. After they get enough phone calls about Vets needing access or if they feel ashamed enough by not letting our vets at least use their silly ramp maybe they will change their minds. I don't know if it will work but i will try.


wishful thinking, but good luck.
They're just employees, telling you what they been told that's all.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

I have launched my 14ft skiff at the causeway numerous times and the run to the yacht basin is not that bad. If you have a stiff north wind then run Virginia Point for protection then cut across at the right angle to hit the yacht basin channel. If strong south wind then obviously run the south shoreline its not that bad. Sometimes you get wet, but just make sure you have your pfd on and are wearing your kill switch. Safer than launching in the big water at the dike imo.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

And the bait camp at the yacht basin is very inconsistent anyways. They were always out of bait when i launched there in the past.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

You can still at launch there but you have to call and Reserve a boat slip for 24 hours. And it's going to cost $2 per foot I believe


----------

